# The Official 10/23 Storm Discussion Thread



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

Can anyone VISUALLY confirm this in VT?


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2005)

From what I've been hearing, the snow level is currently around 4,000 feet. If it was down to 1,000, you'd all hear it from me by now. :wink:


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

are you in VT?

1000 feet in MA and 1000 feet in VT are quite different, especially with the dynamics of this storm


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2005)

True, but it's currently colder at my house than in Rutland, VT, which is around the same elevation.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

all rain here in St.J.  i'm a bit below 1000, but given the temp outside my door, i think the rain snow line is a lot closer to 4k right now.


----------



## KingM (Oct 23, 2005)

It's snowing in the Mad River Valley. There is about an inch on the ground here on the valley floor and more falling. It was heavy rain during the night and is still a pretty wet snow. But as my father used to say, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Strat (Oct 23, 2005)

IT'S SNOWING AT MY HOUSE!

YES!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

send some of that cold air my way, will ya?!


----------



## noski (Oct 23, 2005)

*MRV snow*

3" and snowing at 1800'. Dirt roads now covered up here. So Strat, I guess I was closest on the 2" measurable snow, huh?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 23, 2005)

This picture from Whiteface is from the base elevation of 1,200 ft. Too cloudy as of this posting to see higher.

http://www.whiteface.com/newsite/onmtn/webcams.php


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

i would just like to say, that if you check the snow prediction thread from last month, i called october 23rd as first measurable snow event!!!!

:beer:

okay, i am discounting the event on washington...  but still....


----------



## Strat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: MRV snow*



			
				noski said:
			
		

> 3" and snowing at 1800'. Dirt roads now covered up here. So Strat, I guess I was closest on the 2" measurable snow, huh?


Didn't see your prediction, but I assume so, yes... I'm only at 800', and there's a good inch and a half here...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

apparently, not only did i call october 23rd, but i also swore i'd be making turns today....

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=5516&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

hmmmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## Strat (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, nice call... I was contemplating taking out my old snowboard for some backyard action but there just isn't enough snow to get an edge in, and I don't want to soak my brand new boots just yet...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> apparently, not only did i call october 23rd, but i also swore i'd be making turns today....
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=5516&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm...............



Better get hiking then!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> It's snowing in the Mad River Valley. There is about an inch on the ground here on the valley floor and more falling. It was heavy rain during the night and is still a pretty wet snow. But as my father used to say, beggars can't be choosers.


Nice to see you back KingM. winter must be on its way.


----------



## KingM (Oct 23, 2005)

*Yes, exactly*



			
				ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back KingM. winter must be on its way.



LOL. Thanks. Yeah, I can't come around here too much in the summer. It makes me too anxious to start skiing and  I'm already lacking in patience.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

any updates from the mad river valley?  i have skins attached to the skis and ready to go.  it's either kmart, mrg, or bolton right now.  no first hand report from stowe yet...


----------



## Treeliner (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> any updates from the mad river valley?  i have skins attached to the skis and ready to go.  it's either kmart, mrg, or bolton right now.  no first hand report from stowe yet...



Way to go riverc0il! Get some for those of us who are less, um, "locationally" privaleged..


----------



## Joshua (Oct 23, 2005)

i have a friend right outside of killington that says all the peaks are white and that he heard there was 6-8 inches at the top

anyone else hearing this?

My bet.... Kmart is open Thursday after a huge winter storm tues-wed on the backside of Wilpha (combination of Wilma/Alpha)


----------



## Zand (Oct 23, 2005)

> Wilpha



Clever!



> Kmart is open Thursday after a huge winter storm tues-wed



I don't know. Even if they had 20" on the ground, it may not be enough for them top to bottom. I'd imagine they'd pick up quite a few hikers.



> i have skins attached to the skis and ready to go. it's either kmart, mrg, or bolton right now. no first hand report from stowe yet...



Still hanging on to that promise? October 23rd is a great date. It should be a holiday. "Average first snowfall day." Hey, that's what it's been 3 of the last 4 years.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

i am doubting kmart will be open until first full week of november regardless of how much snow falls between now and then.

6-8 up top sounds nice but down low is important too.  i can't skin up grass :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Oct 23, 2005)

when are you guys gonna start doubting me

check out Kmarts website


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

i have pics from another site on bolton with good snow.  it's 45 minutes closer than kmart.  closer than mrg too and no first hand pics from mrg though their cam looks okay.  bolton's high base elevation at the upper lodge solidifies the deal.  post back tonight with a TR and a S*** eatting grin.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i have pics from another site on bolton with good snow.  it's 45 minutes closer than kmart.  closer than mrg too and no first hand pics from mrg though their cam looks okay.  bolton's high base elevation at the upper lodge solidifies the deal.  post back tonight with a TR and a S*** eatting grin.



We'll be anxiously awaiting your report!  Have fun!


----------



## John84 (Oct 23, 2005)

Pictures from KMart's website


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like damp, wet snow that would make a good base.  Judging by the amount of snow on the ground underneath the Superstar Quad, it is not quite a foot or so...ground is still warm.


----------



## KingM (Oct 23, 2005)

Is it just me, or does it look like someone has already done a few passes at Mad River Glen?

http://madriverglen.com/?Page=cams.html


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/6054/


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 23, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does it look like someone has already done a few passes at Mad River Glen?
> 
> http://madriverglen.com/?Page=cams.html



Hopefully that was you  :lol: 

WB, was wondering what happened to you? During all this rain was thinking your not exactly in the best location.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is the report from BigChief at K:

"Hiked up for some wonderful turns this am.....hiked all the way up the northside work road to the peak..took me little over an hour....came down dipper, and it was beautiful...well worth the hike...snow was very heavy but i brought my fat boys and floated right on top....sorry no pics the camera was not operating as i would have liked it to"


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 23, 2005)

Here are some more pictures:

http://community.webshots.com/user/msully1090


----------



## Treeliner (Oct 23, 2005)

Tyrolean_skier said:
			
		

> Here are some more pictures:
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/user/msully1090



Cool pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 23, 2005)

as I have been saying all week

ITS ON


----------



## mountaindude (Oct 23, 2005)

*Killington Base lodge 6 inches*

Hey folks.  Just visited Killington.  There was about 6 inches of heavy mank at the K1 Base lodge.  We saw a couple of guys on tele equipment and wished I had brought mine.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Tyrolean_skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely cool pics, those were exactly what I needed to see!


----------



## teachski (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> apparently, not only did i call october 23rd, but i also swore i'd be making turns today....
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=5516&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm...............


http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=5516&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

I said the 23 as well.

Also, I drove up Route 7 and across 9 this morning.  There was snow in Pownal, VT. and most of the way past there right up to Hogback.  I did get 2 random pictures of snow on the road and sides of the road.  If I get the camera back from my niece tonight I will post them.  Somehow the camera ended up in her bag and in her house.


----------



## mountaindude (Oct 23, 2005)

*killington pictures*

Here are some more photos.
http://www.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=30790492/t_=35492507


----------



## Powderhound21 (Oct 23, 2005)

Those without a snapfish account can not view them


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 23, 2005)

Woke up this AM in Waitsfield, VT with about 2 inches of wet snow on the ground.  Drove up to Sugarbush - interesting mix of white trails and leaves still on the trees.


----------



## mountaindude (Oct 24, 2005)

For those without a Snapfish account, sorry.  I will put them on Webshots later this morning.  How do I just insert one photo right from my pc to the forum?


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 24, 2005)

Driving along 89 last night there was a couple of inches of snow along the side of the highway from Montpelier area to about Sharon. Hopefully by next trip to VT in 2 weeks there will be enough snow to hike Stowe.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2005)

mountaindude said:
			
		

> For those without a Snapfish account, sorry.  I will put them on Webshots later this morning.  How do I just insert one photo right from my pc to the forum?



You can't put them into the forum right from your computer.  You can put them in our *Gallery* and then into the forums though.  See *this thread* and *this FAQ* for more details.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2005)

Does anyone know what cannon got for snow? Riverc0il...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what cannon got for snow? Riverc0il...



Nope, haven't heard anything from them.  Their website is completely useless in this regard, its still stuck on the 04/05 season :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2005)

no clue.  snow was reported on the kanc by another poster in another thread.  likely cannon got a few inches, especially up high but who knows.  burke is closer for after work turns on wednesday and thursday, so i won't have any details about cannon until this weekend.  i think i should have 4-5 ski days before the weekend is over.
:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, so *HERE* are some pics from *Jay Peak* and *HERE* are some from Burke.  Enjoy!  :beer:


----------



## Joshua (Oct 24, 2005)

sleet at 8:25 in Danbury CT....lots of BRIGHT BANDING ON THE RADAR

Dont think it will last....but hey, its something


----------

